# shitty



## Lizamichael

Bonjour,

"Shitty" peut-il être l'équivalent de "médiocre" ou est-ce toujours plus aggressif?

Merci à vous!


----------



## Wopsy

Shitty, ce serait plutôt 'dégueulasse' à mon avis


----------



## pieanne

A mon avis, ça correspond à "merdique"


----------



## Wopsy

pieanne said:


> A mon avis, ça correspond à "merdique"


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

pieanne said:


> A mon avis, ça correspond à "merdique"



Pour moi aussi.


A bientôt


----------



## Teafrog

pieanne said:


> A mon avis, ça correspond à "merdique"


 c'est le mot exact.
_Shitty_ (voir à la fin) mot argot et offensif, à ne pas utiliser 'couramment', peut être utilisé… à plusieurs sauces .
I feel really shitty = je me sens vraiment pas bien
I had a shitty day = j’ai eu une journée merdique (vraiment médiocre)


----------



## Lizamichael

c'est vrai que j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est une femme qui dit à propos de son mari:
"You're like all the other guys I grew up around. Not so terrible but not so good either. You're just a guy. just a normal guy... which means kind of shitty, actually. Completely average and a little bit shitty."
du coup, "merdique" me semble étrange...et "puant" dans ce contexte me semble décrire quelqu'un de stuck up...
Auriez-vous une idée pour alors traduire ce "shitty"?


----------



## Pipsy

selon ce contexte, _shitty_ vient de la phrase "A bit of a shit", c'est-a-dire un vrai connard. donc, _et un peu con_ maybe ?


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Bonjour, 

Pour moi, *un peu médiocre* (comme te l'a proposé Teafrog), pourrait être une bonne option... 
Car il s'agit d'un mec qui n'est ni bon ni méchant...

A bientôt


----------



## Pipsy

l_DiNgO_l said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour moi, *un peu médiocre* (comme te l'a proposé Teafrog), pourrait être une bonne option...
> Car il s'agit d'un mec qui n'est ni bon ni méchant...
> 
> A bientôt



mais _shitty_ est beaucoup plus fort que médiocre, cela implique un bon-a-rien, par exemple;


----------



## wildan1

_shitty_ (en parlant d'une personne) est souvent l'équivalant de _salaud_

_Jack is being really shitty with Jill--he never says a nice thing to her although she does everything at home._


----------



## Lizamichael

Merci à tous, je pense qu'effectivement je vais finalement opter pour "salaud" ou "connard"; "médiocre" étant trop polissé par rapport à l'original
Bonne soirée!


----------



## George French

Teafrog said:


> c'est le mot exact.
> _Shitty_ (voir à la fin) mot argot et offensif, à ne pas utiliser 'couramment', peut être utilisé… à plusieurs sauces .
> I feel really shitty = je me sens vraiment pas bien
> I had a shitty day = j’ai eu une journée merdique (vraiment médiocre)


 
Not sure that I concur with this:-

Shitty is currently a "weak" swear word that is very common and therefore has a wide range of meanings.

Examples of this can vary:-

I have had a bad day, the train was late and I left my umbrella on it and it rained...
I got to work and some idiot had knocked my PC off the desk and disk is broken. I've lost all my work for the last month.
I had a row with my boss and I have I have been given a formal warning about my behaviour.
Is there a French word/phrase that covers this wide interpretation?

GF...


----------



## Lizamichael

If it applies to a situation, the best word is "merdique" but it doesn't work for a person


----------



## Cath.S.

_Tu n'es rien qu'un mec, rien qu'un mec normal... c'est-à-dire plutôt nul, en fait._

Elle me semble bien aigrie, cette dame...


----------



## Lizamichael

Carrément... je n'y avais pas pensé; à réfléchir... mon hésitation est qu'ils ont deux enfants et que même s'ils ont des problèmes, ça me fait bizarre (c'est tout à fait subjectif!) de traiter quelqu'un avec lequel on a passé quand même de bons moments de "nul", ça annule tout le reste
mais, j'vais y penser...
Merci, Egueule!
(quant à l'aigreur de la dame, tu n'as pas encore vu le monsieur!)


----------



## Amaranta Remedios

est-ce qu'on peut dire 'un mec de merde'?


----------



## Lizamichael

On pourrait verbalement, peut-être sous cette forme: "Quel mec de merde!" (what a shitty guy!)


----------



## Teafrog

Pipsy said:


> selon ce contexte, _shitty_ vient de la phrase "A bit of a shit", c'est-a-dire un vrai connard. donc, _et un peu con_ maybe ?


Un salopard?


wildan1 said:


> _shitty_ (en parlant d'une personne) est souvent l'équivalant de _salud_
> 
> _Jack is being really shitty with Jill--he never says a nice thing to her although she does everything at home._


I think you meant "salaud" there  (bloody typos). I'll drink to that.
¡Salud! 


George French said:


> Not sure that I concur with this:-
> 
> Shitty is currently a "weak" swear word that is very common and therefore has a wide range of meanings.
> 
> Examples of this can vary, reflecting "I (can) feel shitty"  :-
> 
> I have had a bad day, the train was late and I left my umbrella on it and it rained...
> I got to work and some idiot had knocked my PC off the desk and disk is broken. I've lost all my work for the last month.
> I had a row with my boss and I have I have been given a formal warning about my behaviour...


A "_weak_" swear word!?!  It all depends who you are with (if you know them well) and the type of environment you are in, surely?
If anyone uses that term in a shop or anywhere in public, people will understand what feeling that person wants to convey, but they will also think that this person is a lasy and ignorant yob who cannot find a better and precise word in plain (polite) English, imo 



Lizamichael said:


> … quant à l'aigreur de la dame, tu n'as pas encore vu le monsieur!


----------



## George French

Teafrog effectively remarked "Shitty, a "_weak_" swear word!?!" in his recent post.

Shitty is "f...ing" weak  compared to many other swear words. Or am I living in a different Universe?

GF...


----------



## Teafrog

George French said:


> … Shitty is "f...ing" weak  compared to many other swear words. Or am I living in a different Universe? GF...


Ah, comparison time! 
“Compared to many other swear words” it is indeed meek, compared to others it is rough. It depends where individual people see it on a polite-to-rude scale, I reckon . I thought I made it abundantly clear in my post #19 – obviously not .

Imo, it is useful for 'non-English' forer@s to understand the nuances of the English language, to know what is appropriate to say depending of the surroundings they find themselves in. If in any doubt, it is best to avoid slang or offensive language.
Incidentally, the Cambridge dict classifies “shitty” as offensive, whether people agree to this point of view or not (I provided a link to it in post #6, to assist non-English natives).

When in a restaurant, and the food is not to my liking, I’d rather say, “the food is not very good” to the waiter, rather than “the food is shitty”. If I were in a truck stop frequented by Hell’s Angels in the middle of the Arizona desert, I would opt for much stronger language, if only to make myself understood… 

At the end of the day, how one interpret ‘things’ is a matter of personal opinion. The language and manner used has to be “horses for courses”, as we say in the UK (2 links for the price of one… )

Don’t be paranoid, George, let me reassure you that you are not living in a different universe, we simply see things differently – vive la f***king difference!


----------



## Cath.S.

Teafrog said:
			
		

> If I were in a truck stop frequented by Hell’s Angels in the middle of the Arizona desert, I would opt for much stronger language, if only to make myself understood…


You might end up saying the food's the best you ever tasted, depending on what the chef looks like! 
Seriously, having lived for many years in English-speaking countries, I agree _shitty_ can be seen as very offensive by certain people who do not habitually swear, just like_ merdique_ can in France. About the latter, I've heard my mother say it about three times, and every time she would send out signals meaning: "Beware, I'm going to be _inordinately_ rude now!".


----------



## quecumber

Going back to Lizamichael's original question, would "chiant" work? Or perhaps that's not said for people.

Regarding it being a weak swear word or not, I'd say it's not a strong swear word but the fact that it is still a swear word means it's not something that's used in all situations and is dependant on what circle of people you are with, etc., ie. it is context dependant.


----------



## Cath.S.

quecumber said:


> Going back to Lizamichael's original question, would "chiant" work? Or perhaps that's not said for people.
> (...)


It is used about people, but it means they are boring and/or a real pain.


----------



## constantlyconfused

Going back (a bit late) to the original question, considering the context, wouldn't 'emmerdant' be appropriate?


----------



## quecumber

egueule said:


> It is used about people, but it means they are boring and/or a real pain.



Yes, that's what I thought. That would work then in this context, I would think. If you say someone's shitty it means those things.


----------



## pour_pousser_la_Méshémée

I am an anglophone and I assure you that shitty is a pretty strong swear word in both North America and Europe.

"Crappy" is a mild form of "shitty." There's also "craptacular," which isn't a real word, but any anglophone will understand you.


----------



## quecumber

I've never heard craptacular before!  It's great how swear words are so malleable! You're right, I do understand it, though - it's like a mix of crappy and spectacular, non?


----------



## Teafrog

quecumber said:


> …Regarding it being a weak swear word or not, I'd say it's not a strong swear word but the fact that it is still a swear word means it's not something that's used in all situations and is dependant on what circle of people you are with, etc., ie. it is context dependant.


That was my point 


constantlyconfused said:


> … wouldn't 'emmerdant' be appropriate?


I'm happy to vote for that one 


quecumber said:


> … It's great how swear words are so malleable! …


So you're saying "shitty" is malleable then? Mmh, interesting notion, you go first 


Egueule, how does one send a PM to you, or do you prefer to stay in the shadows?


----------

